# Robust Garden Furniture - advice please



## sheddy (7 Mar 2021)

Mrs wants to to ring the changes and buy some big chunky sofa things (with cushion storage). 

What are your experiences - timber construction or this popular rattan stuff - does it degrade under UV and disintegrate ?

I'd like something that we can unbolt and swap around if required. We'll also need a new parasol.

Any recommendations ? Ta.


----------

